# Attention!!!Canbet doesn't process withdrawals!



## Rikky H (Dec 7, 2010)

This bookmaker is a scam!It makes impossible to withdraw our money we have earned.Avoid it!


----------



## A_Skywalker (Dec 7, 2010)

Can you tell what is the whole story, can you provide some screenshot where they refused the payment and we can also see why ?


----------



## miharesen (May 31, 2011)

Bet 365 are thieves of my money do not want to pay my money and me walking to the service provider for 267 dollars


----------



## miharesen (May 31, 2011)

If this bet does problem paying 267 dollars for then I do not know how people are betting on bigger money


----------



## miharesen (May 31, 2011)

Warn all players bet365 to withdraw money and more if they can not play there


----------



## A_Skywalker (May 31, 2011)

bet365 is one of the best bookmakers around. Maybe you need to fulfill the bonus requirements to withdraw first. I personaly withdraw a lot of money from this site every month.


----------



## miharesen (Jun 1, 2011)

They are a gang and now I just shake every day call here call there and do not want to pay me the money


----------



## miharesen (Jun 1, 2011)

If this is a safe bet not know how others look


----------



## miharesen (Jun 1, 2011)

Do not play the bet365 talked with my other friends and some of them the same problem is happening


----------



## BgFutbol (Jun 1, 2011)

Can you copy their emails, I am sure the problem is not in them.


----------



## miharesen (Jun 1, 2011)

Betting is my passion but never at bet365


----------



## BgFutbol (Jun 1, 2011)

miharesen said:
			
		

> Betting is my passion but never at bet365



It looks like trolling, not until you proove that what you say is true.


----------



## miharesen (Jun 2, 2011)

*bet365 gang*

May God bet365 to fail, how can Europe survive such a bet


----------



## prisonersbreak (Jun 30, 2011)

There might be a problem it your account.
Since they cannot processed your request.
You can ask them why?? and provide all the needed documents!

Hopefully it works.. =D


----------



## sc0field1 (Jul 2, 2011)

why? they doesnt want to processed?
if the problem is on your side.. better provide the indeed details...
so that you can get your money!!! its your winnings!!


----------



## aponte12BZL (Jul 8, 2011)

do you think that he already get his money? Lols..
look at his posted date... 

Any bookie that has fast withdrawal transaction??


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jul 8, 2011)

aponte12BZL said:
			
		

> do you think that he already get his money? Lols..
> look at his posted date...
> 
> Any bookie that has fast withdrawal transaction??



I suspect he was just a troll, canbet would never cheat. If you ask me bet365 is my favorite, they have 1 free transaction every month and also everytime I cashed out it was in my bank account in the next 5 days, which is very fast.


----------



## Jordan (Nov 7, 2011)

same probem :|


----------



## Betting Forum (Nov 7, 2011)

Please provide more details Jordan, how did you request the wtidhrawal, what did they reply ?


----------



## jon23 (Feb 2, 2012)

haven't had problems with bet365. seems to be lots of mixed experiences here. am not on canbet  worth signing up?


----------



## BgFutbol (Feb 2, 2012)

I also never had problems with canbet too, but people sometimes blame the bookmaker rather than themselves. Not saying this is the case here.


----------



## ingrid (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey is anyone else logging in points to win free prizes from the mystic oracle slot 
machine (https://play.google.com/store/apps/deta ... ch_result#?
t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImFpci5jb20uU2xvdCJd
)?  I am no expert at playing slots but this doesn't 
seem like gambling to me.  It's a free game where you just keep winning points.  I don't know how 
many points I need to win big prizes but I'm setting up an account so I can play online too 
(games.maars.net).


----------



## xjasonx (Mar 19, 2012)

A buddy of mine earned points and won a free ipod as a prize.  I'll try to find 
out from him how many points he used to win an ipod but I'm sure to win a free caribbean cruise for 2 
prize is much more points.  He should have saved his slot machine points for something bigger than a 
free ipod.


----------



## bicelaw (Jun 17, 2012)

Can you tell what is the whole story, can you provide some screenshot where they refused the payment and we can also see why ?


----------



## jono (Jul 19, 2012)

They probably used one of the promo offers and didnt read the small print. sometimes even on sports betting now you have to play through any winnings so many times before you can withdraw. if you try to withdraw before you've played through it so many times you will forfiet the promotion and winnings will be deleted from your account.


----------



## seanpualion (Jul 20, 2012)

I have just joined and I hope I will learn a lot of new information here.
I admire the valuable information you offered in your article. Excellent submission very good post.Keep posting thumbs up.


----------

